# Ski Swaps 2011-2012



## cdeluca (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to the Boston area and was wondering when and where ski swaps for 2011-2012 ski season will be held. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Boston area and the forums! 

I'm not 100% sure where the local swaps are this year. There is a thread on deals for skis and tickets for 2011 - 2012 -- but it would be good to know about some ski swaps.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2011)

We need to get our annual thread going again!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> We need to get our annual thread going again!



yeah, get on it Brian!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2011)

The Mt Wachusett swap is over Columbus Day weekend: http://wachusett.com/EventsActivities/CalendarofEvents/SkiSnowboardSaleSwap/tabid/355/Default.aspx


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm sticking this thread to get it going.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 19, 2011)

TBS, would you like me to restart a new thread and recreate the lists I've done over the last few years?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2011)

Might as well just continue it here.  Thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's a few shrimp for the barbie

*November 6* -  *Henniker, NH*
*Pats Peak Octoberfest Ski Swap*, 11am

*December 3* - *Sparta, NJ* - *Mohawk Avenue School,* 9am to 1pm


----------



## buellski (Sep 23, 2011)

*November 19* - *Newbury, NH*
*Mt. Sunapee Area Ski Club Swap* - 7:30AM to 3PM


----------



## telegirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is a starter list for VT. Thanks to SkiMaven.com

Ski Swaps in Vermont


New Date! September 30 - October 2
Pico Ski Club Gear Swap, Pico Ski Resort. 
Sale is September 30, 5 -9 p.m.; October 1, 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.; October 2, 9 a.m. - noon.
Consignment drop-off is September 24, 25, 29 & 30. Visit website for times and locations.  

October 1 - 2
Colchester Ski /Skate Swap, Colchester High School
Sale is October 1, 9 a.m.-4:30 p.m., and October 2, 10 a.m.-2 p.m.
Drop-off equipment on September 30, 5-8 p.m. at the high school. 

October 7 - 8
Killington Ski & Snowboard Club Ski Swap 

October 8 - 9
Smugglers' Notch Ski Club Ski & Snowboard Swap
Champlain Valley Exposition Center, Essex Junction
Sale is Saturday, 9 - 5, and Sunday, 10 - 3.
Items to be sold on consignment can be dropped off Friday 4 - 8 p.m. 

October 22
Montpelier Recreation Department Ski / Skate Sale
Sale is 9 a.m. – 2 p.m. in Montpelier High School Gym
Bring items to sell on October 20, 4 - 7 p.m., and October 21, 9 a.m. - 7 p.m. 

November 5 - 6
Cochran’s Ski Sale, Richmond, Vermont 

November 18 - 20
Okemo Mountain School swap, Okemo base lodge 

November 25 – 26
Stratton Mountain School, Stratton Mountain, Vermont
Sale hours are Nov. 25, 3 - 8 p.m., and Nov. 26, 9 a.m. - 5 p.m.
Consignment sale equipment drop-off is Nov. 25, 9 a.m. - 2 p.m.  

MORE TO COME!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2011)

IIRC the Sugarbush swap is usually the weekend before they open. I think it may be on November 12-13th. Burke also has one, but I can't recall when it is.

And Pico is having theirs this weekend, September 30-October 2nd.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 27, 2011)

Waitsfield Ski & Skate Sale

Dates: Saturday, November 12, 2011 - Sunday, November 13, 2011 
Description: Winter gear and wear for the young and the young at heart. Skis, boots, clothing, hats, sweaters, anything you could need for the whole family. This Waitsfield PTA sale is one of the oldest and largest sales in the northeast with the best deals in the industry. 

Times: 9:00AM - 3:00PM 
Location: Waitsfield Elementary School - Route 100, Waitsfield, VT


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2011)

who's in charge here??? i respectfully request we use the old format of editing the first doc in the thread with the updates so there is a simple list to view.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are in Central PA, and most of you are not, here are the dates for the Mechanicsburg Shops

World Cup Ski and Cycle  10/1-10/2

Mountainside Ski and Sports 10/8-10/9


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2011)

Mount Southington's annual ski swap is October 22nd and 23rd. Equipment drop off is October 19th.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got the Wachusett Columbus Day email


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> who's in charge here??? i respectfully request we use the old format of editing the first doc in the thread with the updates so there is a simple list to view.



Are you volunteering? 

On another forum I'm a member off, there is a way to setup a "wiki" for the 2nd post so that the community can edit it. that might be a good thing to do, not sure if I can find the plugin.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2011)

gmcunni: I agree we need to find a way to handle this better. 

That said: 

here is the Albany Ski Expo

http://news.alpinezone.com/102194/


----------



## fahz (Oct 4, 2011)

Plattekill
"PLATTEPALOOZA " Oct 8-9 2011

Come join  the fun at  'PLATTEPALOOZA ' at Plattekill Mtn in Roxbury NY as we celebrate the Countdown-to-Winter with our 2nd Annual  event Columbus weekend Oct 8-9.  Don’t miss this action-packed weekend …
featuring live bands (Blues Maneuver-Sat, The Decoys-Sun), bike races, foliage chair rides and geo-caching contests to win ski and tubing tickets!  Plus.. for the kids pumpkin painting, face painting, bounce house and more! You'll also find local artists exhibits, farm stands with fall produce and great german fare and microbrews served up all weekend long.
Best part...admission is FREE!

And don't miss the ski. board & bike swap sale part of this event… when you head out to Plattekill be sure to bring along  your used equipment and apparel and 50% of proceeds from sales all weekend will go to benefit local community hurricane relief.

Plattekill’s Mountain’s 'Plattepalooza ' event, Columbus Day weekend October 8th and 9th
Hope to see you here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DROP OFF TIMES FOR SWAP SALE ITEMS:  Oct 5-8 -- 9am-4pm here in the base lodge.  THANK YOU! 


Windham
Autumn Affair and Homecoming Celebration
October 8-9, 2011

Join us for Windham-Ashland-Jewett CSD's Annual Ski Swap on Saturday from 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. on the base lodge second floor (or outside on the patio, weather permitting). The Ski Swap allows guests to buy and sell their used equipment, and boasts a great array of sizes for growing bodies and abilities.

The Mountain Sports Tent Sale will take place on Saturday and Sunday from 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. Get great deals on the previous year's equipment, including demo skis and boards. If you plan to stick with your current equipment for the 2011-2012 season, stop in get a tune from their brand new Montana Crystal Edge Machine, which will bring ski and snowboard tunes to a whole new level. The techs can prep your gear so that you can be ready to carve your first tracks of the season. Or, check out their brand new inventory inside the shop. The Ski Swap and Mountain Sport's Tent Sale are two a great opportunities to change or upgrade equipment.

The "Ski Crow" Decorating Competition will take place all day Saturday: Bring your own scarecrow and dress him or her in your favorite ski attire. The 5th Annual Meatball Eat off will start at 4:00 p.m. on Saturday and band the Christine Spero Group will be playing on the patio from 1:00 p.m. - 4:00 p.m.

We have great activities planned for the kids too, including a Spongebob Squarepants bounce house, inflatable slide, pumpkin painting and face painting, and sand and spin art stations. For the kids-at-heart there will be  gourd launching and football field goal area. And the BBQ will be open from 11:00 a.m. - 5:0-0 p.m. Saturday and the Wunderbar will be open from 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. on Saturday and Sunday.

The Euro BungyTM, an amazing trampoline that flings you 25 feet high as you jump and flip, will be open from 11:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. on the patio on Saturday, and the Skyride for your fall foliage viewing pleasure 11:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. on Saturday and Sunday.


Belleayre
108-9/11  Come and visit us at the 32nd Annual Fall Festival. Diverse Craft Village, $99 3-Pack Special (limit 2 per household and must be present), Uber Ski Apparel and Ski Equipment Sale "not sure its a swap or just a sale", Sky Ride, and much more. We are still accepting applications for the 32nd Annual Fall Festival. 


Butternut
10/8-9-10/2011 Butternut Ski & Board Shop - Used Equipment Sale & Annual SWAP
Bring your gently used ski or snowboard gear skis, snowboards, boots, clothing, jackets, helmets, goggles etc. Our staff will try to sell them for you. You'll get 80% of your sales price back as a check. No question we'll have some great deals on NEW GEAR.

Bousquet10/15-16/11


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 5, 2011)

Pedigree in White Plains NY ihas their tent sale  10/6 - 10/10. If your nearby they usually ahve some decent prices on previous years inventory. If you go on 10/10 the legend Glen Plake will be there in the afternoon


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

So, anyone pick anything up this past weekend at Wachusett?


----------



## hammer (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> So, anyone pick anything up this past weekend at Wachusett?


Yup...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=656973#post656973


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

Argh! Thanks Hammer


----------



## Abubob (Oct 17, 2011)

Gunstock: http://www.gunstock.com/events/events/gunstock_ski_club_sale_-_november_5/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> Are you volunteering?
> 
> On another forum I'm a member off, there is a way to setup a "wiki" for the 2nd post so that the community can edit it. that might be a good thing to do, not sure if I can find the plugin.



i'm not but tcharron already volunteered and he's done it in the past - http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=652672#post652672


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

tcharron said:


> TBS, would you like me to restart a new thread and recreate the lists I've done over the last few years?



This would be awesome if you would like to. We will sticky the thread and let this one float away.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 20, 2011)

Freeport Ski Team Booster SKI SWAP: The ski swap will be held on Saturday, October 29th from 10-2 at Freeport Ski and Bike on Route 1 in Freeport Maine.  Buy and sell good used equipment and help support the 2011 Alpine and Nordic Class C State Champs! Good used equipment can be dropped off with a Freeport Ski Boosters volunteer on: Wednesday, October 26th from 5-7, Thursday, October 27th 5-7, or Saturday, October 29th from 8:30-9:30.  FMI call 865-1187


----------



## salsgang (Oct 26, 2011)

salsgang said:


> Freeport Ski Team Booster SKI SWAP: The ski swap will be held on Saturday, October 29th from 10-2 at Freeport Ski and Bike on Route 1 in Freeport Maine.  Buy and sell good used equipment and help support the 2011 Alpine and Nordic Class C State Champs! Good used equipment can be dropped off with a Freeport Ski Boosters volunteer on: Wednesday, October 26th from 5-7, Thursday, October 27th 5-7, or Saturday, October 29th from 8:30-9:30.  FMI call 865-1187



Just a reminder that equipment drop-off starts today! Swap is Saturday!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2011)

tcharron said:


> TBS, would you like me to restart a new thread and recreate the lists I've done over the last few years?



please do!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Mount Southington's annual ski swap is October 22nd and 23rd. Equipment drop off is October 19th.



Went last weekend and it was pretty much a basement sale for Bob's Chalet. Very little used stuff from that people brought in. I did is a brand new pair of Olin straight skis there, never mounted for about $100.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 28, 2011)

Probably most members of this board are ski-swap vets - but if anyone stumbles across this forum and is new to the ski-swap experience, feel free to visit my blog post on ski-swap strategies. They can be intimidating to the first-time swapper!

http://maineskifamily.blogspot.com/2011/10/ski-swaps-part-ii.html


----------



## halfpintvt (Oct 28, 2011)

*Burke Ski Swap October 30th at the Burke Town Hall*

Get great deals on skis and gear at the Annual Burke Ski Swap. Bring your good condition equipment to the Town Hall (at the school) on Saturday October 29th between 5- 7pm. Come back Sunday the 30th between 8am and 3pm for amazing deals on used and new equipment and accessories. Benefits the Burke PTO. For more information, call 802-745-7570 or 802-626-8935.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> IIRC the Sugarbush swap is usually the weekend before they open. I think it may be on November 12-13th. Burke also has one, but I can't recall when it is.
> 
> And Pico is having theirs this weekend, September 30-October 2nd.



Sugarbush, green Mt. Valley School ski swap – online.
http://www.gmvsskiclub.org/gmvsskiswap.html


----------



## fahz (Nov 3, 2011)

West Mountain
Queensbury :: New York
Come out to West Mountain for our Annual Ski Swap! It will take place on Saturday November 5th from 10am-5pm and Sunday November 6th from 9am-3pm at the main lodge of West Mountain Ski Area.

Bring Your New & Pre-Owned Skis, Snowboards, Boots, Helmets, Poles, or Outerwear! All process are donated to West Mountain Ski Patrol & Race Team. For more information, call 793-6606.


----------



## buellski (Nov 4, 2011)

The Annual Ford Sayre Ski and Winter Sports Equipment Sale is held this weekend. Here are the details:

Sale Date:
Sunday, November 6th, 12:00 – 2:00 pm

Consignment Date:
Consignment: Friday, November 4th, 6:00–7:30 pm and Saturday, November 5th, 9:00-11:00 am
We will not accept straight skis.  Please make sure equipment is in good condition.

Location:

Richmond Middle School Gym
63 Lyme Road
Hanover, NH 03755


----------

